# Home-Made Cooling system?



## Oceandwell (Apr 6, 2008)

Aloha.

I have recently had problems with playing games on my computer... Recently I discovered that cooling it helped a lot... 
I am curious to whether or not it's recommended to have the case open and have a fan blowing on it all the time... (or when I’m using it for games and other big programs) - I figured it would be better to have the fan oscillating so as to not just blow dust and hot air constantly in the open computer... Do people do this? Is it safe?

Any advice and info would be much appreciated! 

Thanks!

O.D


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi,
It would be better to invest in a quality CPU heatsink and fan, that is compatible with your Processor.
Also install a quality 12cm fan at the front of your case to bring air in, and a similar fan at the rear to take the air out.
With your rig open like that you're going to get dust everywhere, not to mention the safety aspect of having an open case.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Computer cases are designed to be kept closed so the cool air travels from the front intake fan, over the motherboard and components, and out the back. Opening the case and using a desk fan destroys this airflow path, and is usually only used as a temporary measure when testing.

As Houndog says, adding a couple of good quality fans and moving the cables away from the centre of the case will keep the temperatures down and reduce the amount of dust. If you're using the stock fans that came with the CPU/heatsink and graphics card, you might want to consider replacing them with higher quality Zalmans. Also, replacing the thermal paste on the CPU will help.


----------



## BingoMorris (Feb 19, 2008)

Hello :grin:

I used to have a Dell case like you and the biggest problem I faced with overheating even if you attach new fans and heatsynk is the airflow. It's a common problem with standard Dell or Tiny case's (even thier gaming one's), there simply isn't enough space in your PC to adequetly circulate the air especially if your using a half decent graphics card. 

I have 3 fans in my PC which is needed since I only have a fan for my processor and no heatsync. One at the front to pull it through, one under my hard drives and a big un at the back to suck the air out again. I had to upgrade my tower case twice to larger sizes before the air circulated enough to keep it all cool.

A nice free tool (although not 100% accurate) is SpeedFan. This program uses "ghost" sensors in your PC as thermometers and gives you the desired and current temperature of your CPU, graphics card and other devices showing you if anything is dangerously hot. It can also be used to change the speed of the fans on your PC, hense the name. Find it here.

http://www.download.com/SpeedFan/3000-2094_4-10067444.html

For the mean time you can make sure your chassis fan is at full whack. Open your BIOS and in the "Power On Options" you can change the "Fan Idle Mode" usually between 1 - 4. Pop it on 4 and your fan will work as hard as it can. This with the house fan should be okay for a while but like koala and Houndog777 said your best getting the propperly designed equipment to keep the flow in your PC. In UK you can buy a cheap neon blue fan like this...

http://www.microdirect.co.uk/(15430)Sharkoon-Silent-Eagle-LED-1000-12cm-System.aspx

Which do the job well.


----------

